# Riding CC's: Cubase and Lemur on iPad?



## mwarsell (Nov 16, 2016)

Spitfire's Henson uses Behringer's BCF2000 to ride CC. First I thought that I need that as well, but then I remwmbered that I had bought Lemur for my iPad mini. I haven't been able to hook it up to my desktop yet though, apparently my computer can't create wifi networks.

Anyways, long story short, does someone here use Lemur with Cubase and Kontakt (on a PC)? As a DAW controller?


----------



## Wibben (Nov 16, 2016)

I never did that (created the WiFi thing). As long as your computer and iPad are on the same network, and you have configured midi loop and the lemur-thingy correctly, it should work. 
It works really well and easily beats my Axiom 61 first gen modwheel


----------



## Whatisvalis (Nov 16, 2016)

I use it and it works fine. 

You can create an adhoc network or connect via a standard wifi network, (I think this is the only way to design and sync / test templates live).

You can also use Studimux / MIDImux app via USB.


----------



## mwarsell (Nov 16, 2016)

I have no idea how to set this up..:(

I have a cable modem which is hooked to my computer and it also creates a wifi my ipad uses. But how do I make it communicate with Cubase?


----------



## Darthmorphling (Nov 16, 2016)

This link has tutorials to help you get setup. You don't need an adhoc connection since you have wifi through the router.

https://liine.net/en/downloads/lemur


----------



## AR (Nov 17, 2016)

Hey guys,

I've got an question concerning CCs following midi tracks. My Lemur is connected via Alesis IO through MIDI I/O cables. Writing CCs is very good. But when it comes to playing a midi track with MOD, EXP, Release, etc in it, the Lemur faders stay at the last touched position. 

Did I mess up some General Midi Controller preferences in Cubase or did I program the Lemur faders wrong? Or ain't it simply impossible to make Midi Faders move like motorized faders?

Thx in advance
AR


----------



## samphony (Nov 17, 2016)

I scraped using lemur or touch osc over wifi. Now that both support direct USB connection via the included lightning to USB cable I use the iPad wired. It's more reliable.


----------



## Whatisvalis (Nov 17, 2016)

AR said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've got an question concerning CCs following midi tracks. My Lemur is connected via Alesis IO through MIDI I/O cables. Writing CCs is very good. But when it comes to playing a midi track with MOD, EXP, Release, etc in it, the Lemur faders stay at the last touched position.
> 
> ...



That's normal - the data you write to that track is probably being sent to a VSTi.

If you want two way communication you need to use a generic remote (and quick controls to write to VSTis).


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 19, 2016)

samphony said:


> I scraped using lemur or touch osc over wifi. Now that both support direct USB connection via the included lightning to USB cable I use the iPad wired. It's more reliable.



Lemur works via the Lightning to USB cable? This is great to know because I find lemur disconnects when used over wifi and it's annoying.


----------



## Whatisvalis (Nov 19, 2016)

It now has native USB Lightning support (i think you still have to use the Dameon, I,ve not used it myself)

I'll mention it again - highly recommend StudioMux app. It allows you to send MIDI and audio via the USB from the iPad and your DAW.


----------



## mwarsell (Nov 20, 2016)

Didn't manage to get this work. I watched this video



intensely, start from 32:30.

Created faders like he did, managed to get Lemur Editor to sync with my iPad, but can't make it communicate with Cubase. At "Generic Remote" I don't have "Daemon 1", I have loopMIDI port B or A. I tried both, but nothing happens...:(

edit: got it! It has to be midi 0 on Lemur editor, not 1 like said in the video.


----------



## AR (Nov 20, 2016)

So, I made a short video, to show you, what problem I have and if there is a solution to make the faders behave as "motorized" ones. Any ideas or solutions?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Nov 21, 2016)

AR said:


> So, I made a short video, to show you, what problem I have and if there is a solution to make the faders behave as "motorized" ones. Any ideas or solutions?




No, you can't do that. Even if you could it would be terrible since there'd be no touch sensitivity so you'd constantly be fighting the faders. Only way is to use CC data in the automation lane which IMO has way too many drawbacks to be worth it.


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 21, 2016)

Actually, you can do that!  But you will have to program a utility (like I did with Max MSP) and use a dedicated virtual midi channel for each instrument track to route the played midi back to that utility program. It is very complicated to program for a self taught, so I am probably one of the few "insane" people to have done it. 
I keep telling it: there are many obvious improvements that Steinberg could make happen, to make our lives much easier! The technology to make things like this happen for the masses is around for many years ...


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 21, 2016)

By the way, setting midi CCs to automation won't give you feedback to the controller. I did it with conventional midis CCs being recorded in the region. This works, but there is no way of implementing touch to overwrite already recorded data.


----------



## AR (Nov 21, 2016)

okay, so I just wanned to have lemur faders jump to the occuring 0-127 position when playing back a midi track. Is that really impossible? Somebody above mentioned something about Quick Controls??


----------



## MIDI Kinetics (Nov 22, 2016)

This is easy to do. Just enable a MIDI send on your track and send it to Lemur. No need for any 3rd party applications and no problem with touch sensitivity. Just make sure that when your finger is on the Fader that you block incoming MIDI messages or you will get a feedback loop. If you want to try it, see attachment (make sure you are sending/receiving via Target 0, MIDI channel 1).

That's not the problem--- the problem is that you would need a separate MIDI channel for each of your (presumably hundreds of) tracks. See my response here: http://vi-control.net/community/threads/midi-kinnetics-composer-tools-pro.56924/#post-4017008

Michael Hurwitz
MIDI Kinetics


----------



## AR (Nov 24, 2016)

hmmm, considering having more than 1500 MIDI tracks in a session, that ain't an option. Other options are really welcome?


----------

